# Hope you can answer my question.



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. I am very blessed to have a lovely DS after IVF & a difficult pregnancy. I'm starting to daydream of a sibling & would like to egg share. I used donor sperm & am so grateful to this man, what an amazing gift. I would like to do this for someone else.

I haven't got the b*lls to email my clinic yet so I thought I'd ask here.

Providing I meet the criteria, would complications in my last pregnancy (premature rupture of membranes) prevent me from egg sharing (me donating my eggs)?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I wouldn't think that it would have any impact on you sharing. Most clinics have downloadable guides on egg sharing so you may be able to get the info without actually contacting them. Good luck x


----------

